# Programa Freeware de predicciones acústicas



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

Me acabo de encontrar este programa que parece ser un *"Joya"*, predice el SPL dentro de un ambiente de acuerdo a la localización del reproductor.
Y creo que también analiza el comportamiento de cajas (Todavía no llegue).






http://gpa.hms2k.cl/index.html


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 4, 2009)

Fogonazo, este software yo lo uso en su version anterior. Es excelente ademas de gratis y lo actualizaron al uso de line array. Toda una joya.

Lo voy a probar (este nuevo 2.2) y subo mis comentarios.,

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2013)

La última versión en la nueva dirección de página:







*Programa*

*Manual*

*Inicio en DDT-3D*


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 18, 2013)

Gracias! cuando alguien le tome la mano por favor que publique un tutorial en castizo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2017)

*¡ Coqueta página con calculador en línea de potencia requerida (Amplifier Power Required) respecto
del nivel de presión sonora (SPL) !*


Ver el archivo adjunto 152070



*¡ Por ningún motivo hacer "Click" en la imagen !*



​

*¡ Enjoy It ! *​


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 4, 2017)

Fogo' la sacaste del estadio. Excelente aporte. 
Saludos!
PD: Con el título creí que era otro tema a moderar...
PD2: No le vayan a dar click a la imagen!!!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ene 4, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Coqueta página con calculador en línea de potencia requerida (Amplifier Power Required) respecto
> del nivel de presión sonora (SPL) !*
> 
> 
> ...



Uh! yo le hice click sin querer!!! y ahora????


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Uh! yo le hice click sin querer!!! y ahora????


!Tienes que informar las tablas y sacar lo resultado obtenido !    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

